# Glue-up Blocks for Panels



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I recieved a email from Woodpeckers tool sale for some Glue-up Panel Blocks. I thought thats a cool idea and a quick way to keep boards flat while gluing them up. While the price seemed fair, I have a close friend thats has a machine shop and we always like hanging out and working together. He has alot of materaial stocked up over the years as well. So this is what we came up with.














































Size is 7" x 3" x 1 1/2" Aluminum. We machined them on the Brigeport, cut a 3/4 inch wide by 1/4 deep glue channel for the glue to escape. Cut 1 inch by 3 1/2 long finger grooves on all sides. Located 1/2 inch hole for the rod and threaded the bottom blocks with 1/4 20 threads. Cut the 1/2 rod ends down to 1/4 and cut threads on one end and 1/4 shoulder end for the top knobs. Put two spings approx 3 1/2 for slight tension while opening and closing. They work like a champ.

The wood you see is only scrap and not cut or ready for glue up, was for display only. I waxed the insides so the glue doesnt stick. OVER KILL YES BUT HOW FUN.

All comments always welcome.

This is Woodperckers idea.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you taking orders?? ;^)


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I love making homemade tools like this. They typically work better, are the correct size, and do exactly what you want. Made in America


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a slick idea, Ken…...Prolly cheaper in the long run to make your own, since you have a bud that does that kind of work…..To me, Woodpeckers is way too high on their products….My motta is: "Why buy it when you can build it".....It should work like a charm, or champ, as you put it…....Sweet….


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ken,

Great project. Nice play room for making this. What was your cost and time involvement?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Send me a set so I can write up a valid woodworker review lol… Nice work Ken, cheers!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks great and an improvement on the shop bought ones…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice going, Ken!

Looks like you guys Nailed it!

How much are they?
... different sizes… for wider boards?

COOL!

Thank you!


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice job.
Always good to know people in the know…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx everyone, my buddy Paul has taught me so much about welding and machining he's truly a genius. Has a lot of patience for us 100 mile per hour personality types as well. It took us about 7 hours with both us using machines at the same time. Started with rough stock that was scrap he had.

The time spent was more fun than work. Probably would have been quicker if he did it alone without his apprentice, lol….cost is hard being it was all scraps and the only thing I bought were the springs. 6 bucks. Metal is really expensive here in Los Angeles like everything else lol.

Thx again all missed you guys this summer


----------

